# Is this a Good Salary in Dubai



## xxxxxsunny (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been offered the following for a company in Dubai :

1) Base salary : AED 68,000 per month
2) Housing allowance : AED 17, 000 per month
3) Car Allowance : AED 5,000 per month

Total AED : AED 90,000 per month

Plus bonus and shares @ 3 to 9 months of the monthly basic salary

+ Full medical coverage, one business trip back to the home country with family + Education for Child AED 90,000 per year

Is this a good salary for a couple with one child. I am moving from the US. 

What are some of the things that i need to consider. I know housing is low but overall it is a salary of AED 90 k per month plus all benefits .

Opinions please.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Don't know what position your working in, but thats very good in my limited experience.


----------



## xxxxxsunny (Sep 8, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Don't know what position your working in, but thats very good in my limited experience.


My position is that of a CFO.

Is Dubai a Safe Country, I am a non muslim


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I don't have statistics fore you. I can however say that in the 6 months I have spent in Dubai, I have not heard of any crime, nor have I experienced any. I think the fact that people leave their cars unlocked and running while shopping is testament to how safe it is here. As with any country I am sure there is some crime... It is a muslim country, but one that is very friendly to expats/westerners. I have felt really at home in the while that I have lived here. 

Now i'll let the other more experienced expats give their opinion.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

that is a great salary. I am a construction manager and mines around £41,000 total package


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

sunny, you are in the clear!! Excellent package. You could support a wife and 3 kids on that.


----------

